# Ludwigia sp. "White"



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

Not much info on this plant for me to find.
It seems to have a similar growth habit as Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Cuba, being a reluctant brancher, and that it needs to be top planted. would anybody know how to propagate this plant or at least encourage more branched growth? Thanks!


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

If it grows like Cuba then let it grow up and along the surface. If I let my Cuba do that I'll have 6 branches or more in no time. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks like I've got a while before that happens. Thanks much!


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

What kind of lighting do you use? I've cranked mine up before for a longer midday burst and got branching from my Cuba. I turned 4 stems into about 15 in a week. 

Do you have the ability to grow it emersed? The emersed stems shoot out branches also when transitioning I've see. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

Do you have any photos of this?


----------

